# Plots



## punktech (Nov 21, 2006)

So...i'm doing my SM class final project (major grr/ pain in teh arse) and i was wondering how do all you stage managers on here organize your plots (prop, costume, lighting, and sound plots specifically)??? our texts showed two ways but i don't really like either and i know that there have to be more ways out there. i really want to find one that works for me so your help with this will both benefit my grades and my progress as an SM  thank you! :-D


----------



## Footer (Nov 21, 2006)

punktech said:


> So...i'm doing my SM class final project (major grr/ pain in teh arse) and i was wondering how do all you stage managers on here organize your plots (prop, costume, lighting, and sound plots specifically)??? our texts showed two ways but i don't really like either and i know that there have to be more ways out there. i really want to find one that works for me so your help with this will both benefit my grades and my progress as an SM  thank you! :-D



Fold them up, punch some holes in them, and put them in your binder. I can see why you would need a ground plan, piece lists, and who what where sheets, by why oh why are they requireing you to keep a light plot and a sound plot?


----------



## punktech (Nov 21, 2006)

hmm, apparently not everyone does it the way that our prof is teaching us...i'll clarify what i mean by plot: a listing of the various elements needed for the production. a prop plot lists all the props, and the costume one all of the costumes,and the sound and light ones list all the obvious sound and light cues (ie "_the light of the fire slowly faded_" -or- "_a cow mooed in the distance_") the way i had it explained to me is that it's a way to have something to talk about in your initial meeting with the director and designers, and in subsequent production meetings. i have the actual lists (i now thoughtly hate the play i'm using, i've read it so many times) but i'm not sure what would be a good, clear way to organize them. i want something that i like and that makes sense to me


----------



## Sylak (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, here, for productions we use notes in teh scripts, except for a mic plot with is a spreadsheet (Name, Aotor, Scene1, Scene 2, etc) 

For the dance recitles and talent show, its done in a spreadsheet which lists everything at once, the first column in the position adn the other columns are the scenes/acts

is this what you mean?


----------



## Footer (Nov 21, 2006)

punktech said:


> i want something that i like and that makes sense to me



You have your answer. My rule with paperwork is simply that. Its the reason I have about 40 different lightwright layout for whatever I am doing at the time.


----------



## Sylak (Nov 21, 2006)

Here's another thing we have, and i find very usefull especiall blind-patching for concerts between shows. We have a Dimmer Map in AutoCAD that indicated where each dimmer outlet is, so you have an idea of where teh light should be/is aimed. I find this a great orginizational tool (especially when its laminated and you can write in dry-erase on it to indicate if you have an extention cord runnig to a weird place or not)


----------



## punktech (Nov 26, 2006)

sylak, that is an AWESOME idea, laminating your light plots and sections...now to convince the higher ups we need a laminating machine ;-)


----------

